

All-Terrain Crane Lego Model - Detailed technical explanation - carlosrr
http://www.jenniferclarkbass.com/lego/demag_crane.htm

======
dmix
I'm curious, how many people here would attribute playing with Lego when they
were a kid to their interest in hacking?

I certainly do. I never had the cool sets that were in the stores so I had to
get creative and imitate it with what I had.

~~~
simonb
Same here. Although come to think of it, what if it's the other way around.
What if playing with Lego shapes your interests and way of thinking in a way
that leads to a more general appreciation of hacking latter in life?

------
amvp
I think it's a good example of how good people can be at the things they are
passionate about. Also take a look at her model JCB,
<http://www.jenniferclarkbass.com/lego/jcb.htm> which includes working
hydraulics and a remote control panel to operate it.

Apparently she's also an accomplished musician. In the face of such apparent
talent it would be churlish of me to point out the most egregious use of
tables for layout I've seen in a while.

~~~
pchristensen
_it would be churlish of me_

And yet you managed :)

------
wensing
Can't wait to homeschool my children and spend weeks tackling projects like
this.

